# Sad day for Tang Soo Do



## Montecarlodrag (Jul 10, 2012)

Today is a very sad day for all students of Tang Soo Do. Grand Master Jae Chul Shin, the pioneer of Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan in the USA and founder of World Tang Soo Do Assoc. has passed away. 
He will always be remembered and respected for his dedication and his efforts to develop Tang Soo Do around the world. He will be greatly missed by all of us who had the opportunity to learn from him. 

I personally knew Him, he traveled to Mexico several times for seminars, black belt tests and tournaments. The first time we met I took a picture with him, I was 15 at that time. 20 years later I still have that picture and a good memory of Him.

The Mexican Tang Soo Do Federation pays respects to one of the greatest Tang Soo Do Masters of all times. We left WTSDA a long time ago, but we always had the utmost respect for Grand Master Shin as a person, as a teacher and as a warrior. We will miss him...


TANG SOO!


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 10, 2012)

RIP, Kwang Ja Nim.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 10, 2012)

RIP :asian:


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 15, 2012)

While the club that I belong to are not members of the WTSDA, we do practice the art of TSD.  It's a sad day when someone who has contributed to the world of TSD passes.

With respect, RIP.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Please consider posting a memorial thread in the Fallen Warriors section - or we can request to have this one moved ... ?


----------



## Black/Red Block (Jul 23, 2012)

I pray for his family and friend and students.

I hope that the split DOESN'T cause the break up of the organisation that he worked so hard to build, just look at Kyokushin and Shotokan and other Organisations where the head of the style unfotunately passes

OSU


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Aug 2, 2012)

The WTSDA executive board elected 8th dan Bob Beaudoin of Connecticut to be the new head of the WTSDA. For now, the admin offices will remain in Greensboro NC in the brand new building GM Shin spent so much time and effort seeing to completion, while GM Beaudoin will stay in CT. GM Beaudoin was a very close associate of Mr Shin, and was his chosen successor. Inevitably, there will be some shake-out within the WTSDA, but hopefully, most schools will hang together. The every-other-year WTSDA World Championships were only a week after Mr Shin's passing (just couldn't be reset on such short notice), but had big numbers of competitors and attendees. BTW, I believe the WTSDA is now at about 160,000 members. Only time will tell if it can endure, or fragment into regional groups.


----------



## Kinghercules (Aug 24, 2012)

Black/Red Block said:


> I pray for his family and friend and students.
> 
> I hope that the split DOESN'T cause the break up of the organisation that he worked so hard to build, just look at Kyokushin and Shotokan and other Organisations where the head of the style unfotunately passes
> 
> OSU




Of course thats gonnna happen. LOL!
And thats because all the senior black belts have their own opinion on how things should go.


----------

